# Peterborough District Hospital. April 13. V Pic Heavy.



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

Peterborough District Hospital in the United Kingdom was the acute general district hospital serving the city of Peterborough and north Cambridgeshire, areas of east Northamptonshire and Rutland. Located on Thorpe Road and West Town, it was decommissioned in 2010, with services transferring to the new Peterborough City Hospital.
The War Memorial Hospital, which opened on Midland Road in 1928, was transferred to the National Health Service in 1948, coming under No. 12 Group (Peterborough and Stamford Hospitals Management Committee) of the East Anglian Regional Hospitals Board. Also transferred were Thorpe Hall (maternity 1943–1970), The Gables (maternity 1947–1970), the Smallpox Hospital (1884–1970), Isolation Hospital (1901–1981), and St. John's Close (mentally ill c.1930–1971). The neo-Georgian Memorial Hospital (now the Memorial Wing) was later enlarged by the massive addition of Peterborough District Hospital, built in continuous phases between 1960 and 1968 and including, from 1970, Peterborough Maternity Unit.
Established in 1993, Peterborough Hospitals NHS Trust comprised two hospitals, Peterborough District Hospital and Edith Cavell Hospital. In 2002 Stamford and Rutland Hospital in Lincolnshire joined the trust. Peterborough and Stamford Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust is one of the country's top performing NHS acute trusts and, in 2004 it became one of the first ten NHS foundation trusts in England.
A £300 million health investment plan has seen the transfer of the city's two hospitals to a single site on the grounds of the existing Edith Cavell Hospital in Bretton Gate from 15 November 2010, by building a modern, flexible facility more suited to modern healthcare. The maternity unit also closed and moved into a new dedicated women and children’s unit within the new hospital. The name Peterborough City Hospital was chosen by public competition in 2008 and, together with the adjacent mental health unit, known as the New Gloucester Unit, now forms the Edith Cavell Healthcare Campus.
Planning permission was granted for an integrated care centre on the site of the former Fenland Wing in 2006 and the City Care Centre opened on 1 July 2009.The remainder of the site to be known as the Hospital Quarter is proposed for redevelopment. Taken from wiki...... This was our biggest explore to date, a leviathan in the middle of the city!........ The Pics



























































 

Well done if you got this far!... thanks for looking!!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 30, 2013)

looks good mate thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> looks good mate thanks for sharing


Thanks Urban, we had nearly four hours in here!!!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 30, 2013)

may to pay a visit


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> may to pay a visit


 It's worth it!!


----------



## steve2109 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cracking stuff my friend, looks a good mooch


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 30, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> Cracking stuff my friend, looks a good mooch



Thanks Steve, Mooch>, it was more like a marathon!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ooo I have been wanting to do this for ages!
Access was tight for a long time.
Great report, I didn't expect it to be as messy as it is.
Thanks!


----------



## skankypants (Apr 30, 2013)

Great stuff..


----------



## UrbanX (May 1, 2013)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Ooo I have been wanting to do this for ages!
> Access was tight for a long time.
> Great report, I didn't expect it to be as messy as it is.
> Thanks!



Yeah I had just the same assumptions, and was surprised it was that messy. All I've heard from it are storeys of metal thieves being arrested  Thanks for sharing your pics Shuck, looks an almighty explore!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 1, 2013)

At least its not trashed yet? ace photos.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 1, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Yeah I had just the same assumptions, and was surprised it was that messy. All I've heard from it are storeys of metal thieves being arrested  Thanks for sharing your pics Shuck, looks an almighty explore!



We weren't challenged once X. It's a mahoosive place. We must have had about four hours in there, and were all set to be thrown out.We had a plan to head to the operating theatre first and then the morgue, but the place was that huge we kind of only got around half looked at!. It's one of the biggest explores we have undertaken so far!. No sign of anybody at all!


----------



## The Wombat (May 1, 2013)

Excellent report! been looking forward to a report on this
Well done mate


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2013)

The Wombat said:


> Excellent report! been looking forward to a report on this
> Well done mate



Thanks a lot Wombat, this place was absolutley massive!


----------



## TeeJF (May 2, 2013)

There's so many hospitals closing in this country - such a damning indictment of the current NHS funding.


----------



## tommygun (May 2, 2013)

Fantastic report, been looking to explore this for a while now but never had the guts/knowledge to go in!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2013)

TeeJF said:


> There's so many hospitals closing in this country - such a damning indictment of the current NHS funding.



That's exactly what I thought TJ. Seems such a waste.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2013)

tommygun said:


> Fantastic report, been looking to explore this for a while now but never had the guts/knowledge to go in!



Thanks Tommy, we came, we saw, we conquered!


----------



## alex76 (May 2, 2013)

very nice mate,, we are that way on sunday got an old church to do might have a wee look at this on the way back


----------



## Black Shuck (May 2, 2013)

alex76 said:


> very nice mate,, we are that way on sunday got an old church to do might have a wee look at this on the way back



Old churches rock!


----------



## alex76 (May 2, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Old churches rock!



yeah indeed i love them


----------



## tommygun (May 3, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Tommy, we came, we saw, we conquered!



Fair play to you as i know access to this place is touch and go, as a local ive heard lots of freaky stories about this place! will have to give this another go after your report inspired me..


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2013)

alex76 said:


> yeah indeed i love them


And so do I!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 3, 2013)

tommygun said:


> Fair play to you as i know access to this place is touch and go, as a local ive heard lots of freaky stories about this place! will have to give this another go after your report inspired me..



Tommygun PM me.


----------



## cathyanne (May 4, 2013)

Gosh! What a mess! Pretty sure my mum worked there a long time ago. Great photos x


----------



## alex76 (May 4, 2013)

we had a reccy today bloody hell the place is massive its a ubexers dream round there including the old dairy was jumping about like a child in the car when i see it just a shame i had to get back for work  defo heading back at some point


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2013)

alex76 said:


> we had a reccy today bloody hell the place is massive its a ubexers dream round there including the old dairy was jumping about like a child in the car when i see it just a shame i had to get back for work  defo heading back at some point



Pretty much the same as I was while I was driving!!


----------



## jmbillings (May 4, 2013)

Wow, as someone who was a visitor to A&E there on a few occasions and the missus even spent a few nights, these pictures are pretty strange to see. Amazed how much stuff has been left behind like the TVs, beds and so on


----------



## Black Shuck (May 4, 2013)

jmbillings said:


> Wow, as someone who was a visitor to A&E there on a few occasions and the missus even spent a few nights, these pictures are pretty strange to see. Amazed how much stuff has been left behind like the TVs, beds and so on



I thought it was rather bare actually! I have seen better!


----------



## demon-pap (May 7, 2013)

excellent report, this place looks a gem did you manage to get any of the theatres at all, i see you got the entrance with the theatre doors on....


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2013)

looks a real ace mooch, and top photos


----------



## Black Shuck (May 7, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> excellent report, this place looks a gem did you manage to get any of the theatres at all, i see you got the entrance with the theatre doors on....



Yes we did Demon but they had been stripped bare.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 7, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> looks a real ace mooch, and top photos



Why thank you!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

yeah def a big place wen its got its own zebra crossin...nice one


----------



## demon-pap (May 8, 2013)

Black Shuck said:


> Yes we did Demon but they had been stripped bare.



 guttered!!! it was probably all decent newish equipment that was trasferred to the new place. still be interesting to see though if your posting nay up


----------



## demon-pap (May 8, 2013)

was having a google around and found this earlier, taken in the same area as yours but when it was still operational, recognise the areas circled in red.


----------



## Ms Soliloquy (May 14, 2013)

Great pictures. I worked a few shifts at this hospital between 1994 - 2001 during my Auxiliary Nurse days. I have also visited family members over the years. Seems odd to see the place empty and trashed like that.

Again, great photos and thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitelaw (May 15, 2013)

And closing this, and building something else is an "efficiency" is it? Like many closed hospitals, so much kit left there which is perfectly serviceable. Still, it is accountants who run the NHS these days, not medical staff - there's precious few of them. Lovely explore, and thank you.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2013)

Ms Soliloquy said:


> Great pictures. I worked a few shifts at this hospital between 1994 - 2001 during my Auxiliary Nurse days. I have also visited family members over the years. Seems odd to see the place empty and trashed like that.
> 
> Again, great photos and thanks for sharing.



Thanks Miss S. Yes it was strange when we visited too. Everything reusable was moved to the new City site.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2013)

whitelaw said:


> And closing this, and building something else is an "efficiency" is it? Like many closed hospitals, so much kit left there which is perfectly serviceable. Still, it is accountants who run the NHS these days, not medical staff - there's precious few of them. Lovely explore, and thank you.



You're welcome Whitelaw.


----------



## alex76 (May 15, 2013)

we had a look the other day looks like its been sealed again as there where work men on site as we turned up.... could of been worse they could of started sealing it when i was inside


----------

